# Ein TRIAL-ZEICHEN setzen?!!!



## freshman07 (3. Juni 2004)

Heyda Leutz!

Existiert bis jetzt ein Trial-Zeichen? Also ein Zeichen mit dem man sich als Trialer geradezu öffentlich bekennen kann? Quasi wie "Tribal" (sieht kewl aus, klingt ähnlich, fällt mir grad so ein  )  Wenn nicht, wie wäre es dann, wenn wir und alle Anderen creativen Leude dazu anregen ebenso ein Zeichen neu zu kreieren (ob am PC oder gemalt/gezeichnet und dann eingescannt...)!
Was haltet ihr von der Idee? Und: Wer von euch kann gut zeichnen oder am PC ein paar kewle Bilder erschaffen, die Knaller aussehen?!

sAMS


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Juni 2004)

Eigentlich ist die Idee gar nicht schlecht, man könnt sich n paar Shirts drucken oder Aufkleber für irgendwas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (4. Juni 2004)

genau. so eins, das man auch auf den oberarm tatoovieren lassen kann


----------



## trail-kob (4. Juni 2004)

bitte sehr

ideal für ein shirt und dergleichen...


----------



## tobsen (4. Juni 2004)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> bitte sehr
> 
> ideal für ein shirt und dergleichen...



kann dem auf dem bild ma einer sagen, dass seine scheibe falschrum montiert is


----------



## Andy988 (4. Juni 2004)

LOOL 

Irgendwie fehlen die Speichen ... 

ICh find das Bild nicht so toll, mann kann nicht wirklich erkennen auf was der da steht


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Juni 2004)

Vielleicht wär auch ein phonteisches Wort besser. Oder aus dem Wort Trial ein Logo machen, bzw. in das Logo einbetten.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Juni 2004)

ich lass mir demnächst ein shirt mit der Aufschrift  "Trial Pimp" drucken


----------



## johnny.winter (4. Juni 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht wär auch ein phonteisches Wort besser.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Juni 2004)

also ich finde es sollte ein sehr einfaches logo sein.. etwas was sich auch einprägt... obwohl man sagen muss, dass das Trial Bike schon zeichen genug ist.Denn wenn man nen "Biker" mit so nem Rad sieht wie wir sie fahren dann ist doch klar was los ist!!! BIKETRIAL


----------



## Angelo Berlin (4. Juni 2004)

@ Johnnie

phonetisch heißt, dass es klanglich zu dem Sport passt. Das "knarrzen" z.B. ist sehr phonetisch, denn es glingt schon so...

@Robi
Also ein Trialbike an sich erkennt der aussenstehende nicht als solches, aber stell dir vor du hast TRIAL irgendwie auf deinem Shirt, das prägt sich als Wort erst mal ein und vielleicht fragt ja auch mal jmd nach was du damit ausdrücken willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. Juni 2004)

Ich währ ja für das:...

Der Maik der unsere Seite macht und so kann das auch Größer bauen denk ich doch!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (4. Juni 2004)

ganz schick..in NBA Style...

@Angelo: Naja hast schon recht aber genauso fragen die sich was das für komische Räder sind(ohne Sattel HHÄÄÄÄ   ) und kommen über die Schiene dazu nachzufragen zu was solche räder gut sind... naja egal.Wenns ein Symbol wird dann ist ja nicht zwingend Schrift dabei von daher ist der Erkenungswert am Rad schon der Größte...meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## freshman07 (4. Juni 2004)

Ich find das Bild von Kohlwheelz zu abgeguckt, ich mein, eine Möglichkeit ist es sicher, aber nicht das Wahre, denk ich.
Man könnte wirklich (wie bereits von euch erwähnt ) aus den Buchstaben was machen, hatte ich auch schon überlegt, sodass ein Biker irgendwie auf zwischen dem "T" und dem "I" von Trial mit seinem Bike klemmt oder so...       Da ich leider künstlerisch wenig (überhaupt nicht) begabt bin, frag ich mal meinen Bro, der findet die Idee sicher auch ganz toll (Gelegenheits-MTBler, ansonsten Rennrad...), und der KANN zeichnen, und ist mit Sicherheit auch bereit am WE mal ne ganze Nacht an Ideen und deren Umsetzungen zu arbeiten!!!   
Wenn was fertig ist, kommts sofort ins Forum (heute kam endlich der Scanner an.... genau pünktlich!  )

sAMSs


----------



## elhefe (4. Juni 2004)

An sowas, wie vom Kohlwheelz hatte ich auch gedacht.
Dieser Style hat sich ja schon bei einigen Sportarten durchgesetzt. Und wenn ich jetzt frage: "Wer hat´s (Trial) erfunden???" Dann doch wohl nicht die Amis (naja und auch nicht die Schweitzer).

Gut daran ist halt, dass dieser Logostyle schon in Verbindung mit Sport sehr bekannt ist. Die Skater haben es ja auch schon übernommen (is vielleicht n Nachteil).

Falls noch irgendwelche Ergüsse kommen, dann bitte nicht in sonem laschen Graffitti Style. Das ist zu abgedroschen. So ein Zeichen sollte auch ein wenig die Ernsthaftigkeit des Sportes repräsentieren, bzw. zumindest nicht Funsport darstellen.

Bis denne... Tilo


----------



## KAMIkazerider (4. Juni 2004)

im gaming bereicht gibts das auch schon länger...


----------



## aramis (4. Juni 2004)

@Angelo:
Deine Idee gefällt mir. Das ist Lautmalerei (oder halt Onomatopoesie). Allerdings ist Trial meiner Meinung nach zu vielseitig und vielschichtig, um es mit dem Klang eines Wortes zu beschreiben. Mir fällt da jedenfalls nüscht ein.

H&R fetzt. Impliziert aber fälschlicherweise, dass Trialer kein VR brauchen und is zu lokal.

Wie wäres mit "3L"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (4. Juni 2004)

"3L" = Leute in Lumpigen Latzhosen      
obwohl da stimmt die apobetik nicht so ganz.....
ach ara wie schauts mit kitzscher ma aus....hat sich da was ergeben????


----------



## aramis (4. Juni 2004)

Was soll sich da ergeben? Wir machen mal was aus und dann fahrma da hin.


----------



## matthias,wandel (4. Juni 2004)

naja ich glaub dieses weekendf is mist, weil schlechtes wetter, wie lange hastn eigentlich noch schule????


----------



## aramis (4. Juni 2004)

Weiß nicht, zwei Wochen oder vielleicht auch drei. Dieses WE is schon was anderes geplant.


----------



## matthias,wandel (4. Juni 2004)

oder es besteht auch noch die möglichkeit, dass du mal bei uns in M an der Z vorbeischaust.....wenn nächstes wochende gutes wetter ist


----------



## aramis (4. Juni 2004)

Joa, das könnten wir mal machen.


----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

Also Leude,

Mein Brudda und ich haben uns die Nacht/den Abend zusammengesetzt, und ne DINA4-Seite an Zeichen (14Stück) kreiert... Ich denke, dass wir moin (samstag) einen Link ins Forum setzen, bei dem ihr euch die Zeichnungen mal ansehen könnt   Wir haben uns überlegt, dass das Zeichen einprägsam, aber halt doch einfach sein sollte, sodass es jeder vielleicht sogar zeichnen kann oder dass es zumindest auf alle T-Shirts oder als Tatoo @tobsen  	genau. so eins, das man auch auf den oberarm tatoovieren lassen kann    gleich aussieht!!!
Wenn jeder erstmal seine persönliche Top 3 nennt oder so, können wir ja immernoch entscheiden und/oder noch Beiträge von euch einbringen!
Vorschläge also absolut erwünscht!!! Bis dann und gude Nacht sAMS un Ro.


----------



## Reini (5. Juni 2004)

das mit kam mir schon vorn paar monaten als mir mal wieder wieder so richtig fad war is aber eigentlich eine worbildung 

achja wie wärs mit so einer mischung zwischen dem nicolai ding und 3l ?
http://free.pages.at/trialfun

die seite is erst grad im aufbauund deswegen schaut sie auch noch kacke aus und es steht nix drin


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Juni 2004)

Die 3L Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber was das bedeutet musste mir erst meine Freundin erklären, da ich selbst als 3Ler den Gag nicht verstanden hab.   

Kennt ihr diese Sportzeichen für Schwimmen etc., die immer auf den Sportsalben, und wer weiß wo sonst noch drauf sind? Diese schwarzen Männchen mit dem Kugelkopf mein ich. Vielleicht wär auch sowas in Verbindung mit 3L nicht schlecht...


----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

Heya,

Ich fand diese Baseball-3L-Mischung nicht so wahnsinnig  
aber die 3L-Idee ist definitiv ausbaufähig, mein Bro und ich haben uns die Nacht über zusammengesetzt und mal rumprobiert hier http://www.creatium.de/stuff/3l.jpg  könnt ihr das Ergebnis betrachten, sagt einfach, welche Nummern euch am Besten gefallen, wir entwickeln wahrscheinlich auch noch weitere Teile aber wie gesagt, ich denke, es sollte ein einfaches Zeichen sein... weil ansonsten haben wir alle ein wenig unterschiedliche Tatoos.    Also auf dann 

sAMS und RO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

Wenn wir uns entschieden haben, solltet ihr euch das Zeichen lieber mal ausdrucken, sodass euer Tätowierer das Original einmal sieht, und das auf jedem Oberarm (bei mir eher Brust  ) gleich aussieht!!!   

sAMS


----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2004)

also 3L find ich nich so toll, man spricht es ja Treil und nicht Dreil.
wie wärs damit ??


----------



## matthias,wandel (5. Juni 2004)

syntax error


----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> syntax error



naja, 3L is auch nich viel besser.


----------



## Adonai (5. Juni 2004)

jo also ich finde das mit 3l auch nicht so toll, denn auf hochdeutsch kann man das nicht aussprechen (dreilll)   

sowas im nba-style find ich aber gut so ähnlich wie das bild von kohlwheelz könnte das schon aussehen


----------



## matthias,wandel (5. Juni 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> naja, 3L is auch nich viel besser.



nee nee deine idee war schon super, nur die syntax ist halt nicht ganz korrekt


----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

Ja, aber das mit der 3 ist doch grade der joke!!! Ich mein, man schreibt ja auch "4u" anstatt "for you". 3L ist einfach, aber hat Stil... nicht so wie ne Zahnpasta-Tube ... die mitm Radln dannn doch herzlich wenig zu tun hat! Ansonsten sind andere Anregungen gerne erwünscht, wobei ich das mit dem  Kopieren vom NBA/Baseball/CSl-Style ******* fänd, weils davon gibt ja schon genug, die bewiesen haben, dass die Leute immer einfallsloser werden Fazit: 
Wir brauchen ein EIGENES Symbol  

sAMS


----------



## Adonai (5. Juni 2004)

ok hast recht... aber bitte putz dir mit rei niemals die zähne   

was gibts denn außer 3l noch für symbole die passend wären?


----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

Kennt ihr den AL von "Hör mal wer da hämmert"? Wir könnten einen TryAl machen... aber das ist zu kompliziert, ansonsten startet heute eine weitere Überleg-Session für ein anderes Motiv, und vielleicht wird ja einer von uns von der Muse geküsst!!!   

sAMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber das mit der 3 ist doch grade der joke!!! Ich mein, man schreibt ja auch "4u" anstatt "for you". 3L ist einfach, aber hat Stil... nicht so wie ne Zahnpasta-Tube ... die mitm Radln dannn doch herzlich wenig zu tun hat! Ansonsten sind andere Anregungen gerne erwünscht, wobei ich das mit dem  Kopieren vom NBA/Baseball/CSl-Style ******* fänd, weils davon gibt ja schon genug, die bewiesen haben, dass die Leute immer einfallsloser werden Fazit:
> Wir brauchen ein EIGENES Symbol
> 
> sAMS



das problem wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben: Es wird Trial ausgesprochen und nicht Drial. bei 4u is das doch ganz anders. da stimmt die aussprache.

und das mit "zahnpasta" tube war dann doch eher lustig gemeint.


----------



## tobsen (5. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt ihr den AL von "Hör mal wer da hämmert"? Wir könnten einen TryAl machen... aber das ist zu kompliziert, ansonsten startet heute eine weitere Überleg-Session für ein anderes Motiv, und vielleicht wird ja einer von uns von der Muse geküsst!!!
> 
> sAMS



ich hab dazu spontan mal ein logo gemacht.


----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

Das TryAll-Logo gibts doch schon....!  

@Es wird Trial ausgesprochen und nicht Drial. bei 4u is das doch ganz anders. da stimmt die aussprache.   j0, das stimmt schon, aber beispielsweise bei www.3athlon.de stört das auch keinen und ein Logo ist immerhin besser, als keins, solange wir zumindest nichts besseres haben, oder solange noch (irgendwo in amerika in einem geheimen Bunker) daran gearbeitet wird...     Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind Bild Nr. 7 und Bild Nr.10   weil die einfach sind, und kewl aussehen, von Bild zehn gibt es auch noch eine andere Variante, die ist aber (noch) nicht drauf, die sieht ein bisschen besser aus, ist aber auch ein wenig komplizierter... die setz ich dann mit der nächsten DIN4-Seite sobald wie möglich online..!!!   also auf dann...
bleibt kreativ, bis die Birne explodiert!!!

sAMS


----------



## freshman07 (5. Juni 2004)

[was haltet ihr eigentlich von Bild Nr. 3 ? Das ist zwar net janz so einfach aber sieht fesch aus, wie ich finde...]

sAMS


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (5. Juni 2004)

Wäre zwar Schleichwerbung und man unterstützt die verwöhnten Koxxrider um Hermance aber TRY ALL kennt ja echt schon jeder trialer... und es vermittelt gleichzeitig den gedanken der dahinter steht...VERSUCH ALLES.. find ich gut als Symbol.


----------



## matthias,wandel (5. Juni 2004)

naja da muss ich mir wenigstens keine aufnäher irgendwo hinschneidern....schliesslich sind try all handschuhe zeichen genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (6. Juni 2004)

Tobsen, ich finde dein Logo sehr schick. Dir sei gesagt, dass es bei uns durchaus Drial heißt, manchmal sogar Driiaaal, Drüal oder Dryal.


----------



## tobsen (6. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Tobsen, ich finde dein Logo sehr schick. Dir sei gesagt, dass es bei uns durchaus Drial heißt, manchmal sogar Driiaaal, Drüal oder Dryal.



ja ok, ich bin jetz auch nur vom deutschsprachigen raum ausgegangen.


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Juni 2004)

ich hab mir auch mal vor ner weile ein T-shirt mit nem trial logo gebastelt...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. Juni 2004)

Also junge mit dieser altdeutschen Schrift...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (6. Juni 2004)

also mir gefällt das logo von HeavyMetal.......


----------



## IBK (6. Juni 2004)

also bis auf die schrift gefällts mir auch.

ich würd die schrift überhaupt weglassen...


mfg g


----------



## Adonai (6. Juni 2004)

ey das bild von heavy metal gefällt mir auch   

nagut die schrift... is geschmackssache aber das bild is schon fast perfekt finde ich


----------



## freshman07 (6. Juni 2004)

Ich find das Bild von heavy metal auch ganz kewl, aber müssen es immer die Farben blau und rot sein??? Das Bild mit anderen Farben wäre perfekt   
Wobei ich die Schrift nicht so schlimm finde...!!

sAMS


----------



## IBK (6. Juni 2004)

noch was: http://members.aon.at/oeg/Logo.jpg



mfg g


----------



## freshman07 (6. Juni 2004)

IBK schrieb:
			
		

> noch was: http://members.aon.at/oeg/Logo.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> mfg g




Haste Das Bild vielleicht in etwas größa? Hier wird auch noch ein einer anderen Version des Trial-Symbols gearbeitet, weil wir dagegen sind, eine Marke als Logo zu benutzen... Bitte kein TryAll   Seid ihr euch denn sicher, dass wir auf jedenfall einen im Wheelie (oder halt HR-Hop) als Bild haben sollen? Ich mein, ich finds net schlecht, und wenn hier einem was besseres einfällt kommt auch noch rein...  Ansonsten wird sichs jetzt wieder auf den Weg gemacht, biken !!! Auf dann  

sAMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Juni 2004)

Also der Unterschied von 3athlon zu 3l ist der, dass die 3 als "Tri" (ist das latein oder griechisch?) ausgesprochen wird, was zwangsläufig dazuführt das ganze als  - "3AL"-  zu notieren. Also der NBA Style iss nicht schlecht, aber ich bin stark GEGEN so eine amerikanisierung des Sports.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juni 2004)

loel, wenn hier schon bestehende logos geklaut werden (nba) dann schlies ich mich gleich an


----------



## IBK (6. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Haste Das Bild vielleicht in etwas größa? Hier wird auch noch ein einer anderen Version des Trial-Symbols gearbeitet, weil wir dagegen sind, eine Marke als Logo zu benutzen... Bitte kein TryAll   Seid ihr euch denn sicher, dass wir auf jedenfall einen im Wheelie (oder halt HR-Hop) als Bild haben sollen? Ich mein, ich finds net schlecht, und wenn hier einem was besseres einfällt kommt auch noch rein...  Ansonsten wird sichs jetzt wieder auf den Weg gemacht, biken !!! Auf dann
> 
> sAMS




is schon größa...


mfg g


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (6. Juni 2004)

das von Cryo-Cube find ich besser


----------



## aramis (6. Juni 2004)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> ..., aber ich bin stark GEGEN so eine amerikanisierung des Sports.



  Dagegen bin ich auch.
Trial bleibt deutsch, würde ein gewisser J aus C sagen. Dem würde auch das Logo vom Heavy gut gefallen, weil die Schrift so schick nach Danzig aussieht...  Aber bestimmt geht der Mensch in der Mittagspause auch lieber zum Bratwurst-Stand als zur Dönerbude.

Ich möchte zumindest soweit gehen, zu sagen, die Schlagsahne auf dem Trial-Eisbecher wird in Europa geschlagen. 

@Tobsen:
Was isn bei dir deutschsprachiger Raum? Etwa Bayern???   Das war ja wohl'n Eigentor.


----------



## Sanitoeter (6. Juni 2004)

Ihr kennt doch diese Olympischen Zeichen da (mit dem Fußballmagga, dem Schwimmer etc)  sowassollte es geben, wo ein strichmännchen auf dem hr auf einem block oder so steht..


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Juni 2004)

also ich find meins schön, und habs ja auch schon aufm t-shirt, wenn auch zu lange aufgebügelt und so bissel im arsch aber egal. aber wer andere farben will, is ja wohl ke ding das zu ändern, genau wie die schrift, aber das männel da auszuschneiden is ja die sisyphusarbeit.(is übrigens der ryan leech)


----------



## Booomer (6. Juni 2004)

wat sagt da dazu?
Bild


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Juni 2004)

Ja doch ist schon gut, sieht halt nur etwas komisch aus weil es auf  nix drauf ist, mach mal dein logo mit photoshop auf ein shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booomer (6. Juni 2004)

sooo, dann hier nochma aufn paar shirts!
bild 1 
bild 2 
bild 3


----------



## Angelo Berlin (6. Juni 2004)

Ich find das Logo zwar nochn bischen langweilig, aber es genau die Richtung in die es gehen sollte, damit man es auch als kleines Logo noch erkennt.


----------



## Booomer (6. Juni 2004)

is klar, is noch ausbaufähig! hab ich grad mal hin geschmiert. bin aber weiter dran.


----------



## freshman07 (6. Juni 2004)

HI,

ich find die Bilder vom Boomer klasse   aber ne andere Idee wäre auch (zumindest solange er noch Präsident ist) das "nette"  :kotz: Gesicht von dem lieben amerikanischen Präsidenten zu drucken/tätowieren (wasauchimmer) und auf dem seiner Nase unseren Fahrer aufm HR quasi als "auf der Nase rumtanzen"... naja, gut aber ich verstehe, dass das an Witz verliert, wenn Kerry die Wahl gewinnt... (vielleicht kommt aber trotzdem noch ein bild davon   ) Ansonsten bin ich für Boomers Idee, das Logo würde ich mir (unter Gewissen Umständen   ) sogar einritzen lassen... im Bike säh das In Farbe bestimmt hammer aus  

auf dann sAMS   (PS: man könnte in das "T" noch eine Fratze oder so einbringe...)


----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

Hier noch'n paar Ideen. Ich hab sie erstmal alle s/w gemacht, farben kann man dann ja später besprechen.Galerie


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Juni 2004)

Wie krass deutsch die Logos kommen ist ja hart...   
Vor allem die Farben... also aus der Gallery vom Booomer find ich nur das letzte OKI..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

was interpretierst du den da rein? is reiner zufall. das trial legion is eher an nem sowjet logo angelehnt.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Juni 2004)

Tja die Wirken alle irgendwie militärisch, aber ich muss Robi zustimmen, das mit der geschwungenen Schrift hat was. Also die Schriftart könntest du schon mal so lassen...


----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

Und außerdem, doch besser deutsch als amerikanisch, oder?  
Um gleich jegliches Mißverständnis zu beseitigen, ich bin Spanier!  

Senior Boomer


----------



## sensiminded (7. Juni 2004)

boomers ideen sind auf jeden fall gut - das letzte bild in der galerie(mit dm schwung unter der schrift) ist super, vor allem auch die konbination mit dem zahnrad. das mit dem großen zahnrad(erste idee) hat allerdings auch was!

ich bin zwar kein nationalist, aber amerikanisch muss es wirklich nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## aramis (7. Juni 2004)

Also, ich würde jedes von den Logos auf nem T-Shirt tragen.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (7. Juni 2004)

Bei der auswahl ist es wirklich schwer sich zu entscheiden, mir gefallan alle 
T-shirts ganz gut.  Müsste ich mich jetzt spontan für eins entscheiden würde ich wohl das erste nehmen.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. Juni 2004)

Ein Piktogramm auf dem ein Trialer in Action zu sehen ist, ist ein MUSS für so ein Logo.

Letztes Jahr war in Tübingen bei der SDM ein Auto mit belgischem Kennzeichen (irgend ein Van). Auf der Heckscheibe war ein super Aufkleber mit so einem Piktogramm.

Eine kommunizierende Darstellung müsste sich schon finden lassen. Beispiele wie ich sie meine finden sich beispielsweise bei Tauchern, Motorrad-Rennfahrern, Falschirmspringern, Gleitschirmfliegern, Segelflugsport.

Ein Laie sollte Trial Live dem Bild zuordnen können. Entweder wenn er zuerst das Bild irgendwo gesehen hat und dann einen Trialer sieht, oder anders herum.

Bei dem Zahnrad/Ritzel Bild ist das absolut gar nicht der Fall.


----------



## IBK (7. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Laie sollte Trial Live dem Bild zuordnen können. Entweder wenn er zuerst das Bild irgendwo gesehen hat und dann einen Trialer sieht, oder anders herum.
> 
> Bei dem Zahnrad/Ritzel Bild ist das absolut gar nicht der Fall.



dem muss ich leider zustimmen, auch wenn die logos tlw. sehr gelungen sind



mfg g


----------



## matthias,wandel (7. Juni 2004)

hier könnter eure meinung mal als iraker kund tunhttp://www.ryano.net/iraq/ 

einfach links in das feld einen text eingeben und auf vorschau klicken....

das hier findsch ganz lustighttp://www.ryano.net/iraq/?1552


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

ICh finde sowohl das erste, mit dem rot-schwarzen Ritzel, als auch das letzte mit der geschwungenen Schrift ziemlich gelungen!!! Man könnte auf den Schwung von der Schrift beispielsweise noch einen Biker irgendwie drauf"pappen"...! Ansonsten hmm. wenn man die Farbwahl beim letzten ändern würde, fänd ich das glaub ich am best0rn, und da man das wirklich mit Trialern als Laie identifizieren können sollte, würde ich auch eher zu dem letzten Bild tendieren als zum Rot-Schwarzen! Auf JEDEN sind das superklasse entwürfe  


sAMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

Ich hab die Logos nochma überarbeitet! Sind jetzt in verschiedenen Farben und mit Trialer. Man kann die Farben natürlich auch noch anpassen, wenn man sich auf eins geeinigt hat (falls man das tut   )!
Logo Galerie 
Bildlicher würde ich aber nicht werden, solche "Comic Shirts" übersieht man sich schnell. Wenn es bestand haben soll funktionieren so Typologos besser, wie man ja in der großen weiten Konsumwelt sehen kann!

Boomer


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (7. Juni 2004)

Zitat: "Bildlicher würde ich aber nicht werden, solche "Comic Shirts" übersieht man sich schnell. Wenn es bestand haben soll funktionieren so Typologos besser, wie man ja in der großen weiten Konsumwelt sehen kann!"

@boomer: genau dagegen verstoßen m.E. Deine Entwürfe am meisten. Zudem ist das dominante Element das Zahnrad anstatt des Trialers.

Ich kann nur nochmals auf diese Piktogramme von Tauchern, Falschirmspringern etc. verweisen. Ein Element, eine Farbe eine klare Message und sieht dennoch spektakulär aus.

Auch ein gutes Beispiel ist das Piktogramm vom Radball. Allerdings fehlt dort der "Pep". Das ist so ein "reinrassiges" Piktogramm wie z.B. beim Fußball. Wenn man das ohne Ball nimmt, dann ist das eigentlich schon fürs Trial geeignet. Wie schon erwähnt ist es halt nicht "fetzig" genug.

Die Zahnradentwürfe sind ein internes Erkennungszeichen mit Geheimschrift-Wirkung nach "außen".

Ich seh das unter dem Blickpunkt Trial nach außen publik zu machen.


----------



## trail-kob (7. Juni 2004)

boomer... mach doch bitte schnell mal eben ein logo aus deiner SIG + dem motiv des trialers in der mitte... die schrift bitte alt deutsch wie da unten.. ? ich meine den style von der gustav m das ist HEAVY und zeugt von deutsch... das amblem wirkt wie aus dem englischen rugby und das kann doch recht sien die fahren auch net schlecht

das wäre meiner meinung das beste logo was man machen kann für ein shirt

kannste mir das mal eben dann schicken als *.psd ? an [email protected]


(p.s. nich gleich nerven wegen wie woher wieder ps , ja habe legales ps 6.0)


----------



## aramis (7. Juni 2004)

Sag mal Boomer, hast du da den copyright-Finger drauf oder so? Weil sonst knall ich mir mal eins oder zwei von den Dingern auf in T-Shirt.


----------



## aramis (7. Juni 2004)

Ach nöö, will doch nix mehr schreiben.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Juni 2004)

Also das Sport logo von Boomer find ich echt edel... oder wir kaufen uns alle ne trial Gürtelschnalle wie der Felix Heller und der Wilko...


----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

@trial-kop: guck nochma in die galerie, ich hab  dat mal schnell gebastelt.

@aramis: mach nur dafür hab ich sie ja gemacht. wenn es irgendwann mal ernster wird mit shirts und so, kann ich über meine druckerei professionell gedruckte shirts mit nem einfarbigen print drucken lassen. ab 50 stück 8 je shirt. zweifarbig 10 je shirt bie der selben menge.

@ralf stofer: ich versteh deinen einwand, seh ich genauso. so'n pictogramm wär als aufkleber besser. ich bin jetzt aber von nem t-shirt design ausgegangen und da is n picto. doch arg langweilig.

gallerie 

boomer


----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

aramis, nur kein geld mit verdienen! wenn ich mehr als 50 sehe gibts haue


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

Um langsam zur Entscheidung zu kommen..... *Trommelwirbel* 
Meine persönliche Hitlist: 

1. Das rot-schwarte Zahnrad, mit dem Trialer in de Midde
2. Das "Trial-SPort-Germany"-Logo, (vielleicht in anderen Farben, mal probieren)

[um mal zu sehen, wie abgeschottet manche Menschen dann doch leben, hier folgender langer (!) Link: http://shortnews.stern.de/start.cfm...2=Alles&rubrik3=Alles&sort=1&start=1&sparte=4

lohnt sich  

sAMSs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (7. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> [um mal zu sehen, wie abgeschottet manche Menschen dann doch leben, hier folgender langer (!) Link: http://shortnews.stern.de/start.cfm...2=Alles&rubrik3=Alles&sort=1&start=1&sparte=4
> 
> lohnt sich
> 
> sAMSs


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Juni 2004)

ich find das erste geil mit der altdeutschen schrift und das trial sport germany!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (7. Juni 2004)

hier ist eins für all die Trialer denen die Trial-Trail Verwechsler auf die Nerven gehen und einen dann 20 Fragen über Trail stellen?"


----------



## kingpin18 (7. Juni 2004)

Servus,

ich schließe mich Schlingsi meinung an. Ich über lege schon ob ich mir eins Tättowiren lasse.   

Mfg Mario


----------



## matthias,wandel (7. Juni 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hier ist eins für all die Trialer denen die Trial-Trail Verwechsler auf die Nerven gehen und einen dann 20 Fragen über Trail stellen?"



KORREKT  

das sagt sogar noch was aus


----------



## Chill (7. Juni 2004)

Hi

Also ich finde die Idee mit dem Logo einfach genial   und hab mir auch gleich mal ein paar Gedanken darüber gemacht.

Was haltet ihr davon:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (7. Juni 2004)

jo also ich hätte bock auf das trial sport germany logo wie kann ich mir das selber auf t-shirt drucken? muss ich dazu nicht irgendwie das logo auf spezialpapier drucken und dann bügeln? achja und das mit dem wappen vielleicht auch


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (7. Juni 2004)

Hey Booomer sag mal kannst du mir so eins mit dem "Sport" Logo drucken und senden??(das mit der großen geschwungenen Schrift)


----------



## Adonai (7. Juni 2004)

ja ne dann kannst du gleich mal eins für mich mit drucken boomer


----------



## Silver Phoenix (7. Juni 2004)

@Adonai

Ja, gibt so ein papier zum bedrucken von T-Shirts kostet glaube ich so 7 euro für 5 seiten. Habe das auch schon ausprobiet, sieht super aus.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. Juni 2004)

Also wie ich das so sehe scheint die geschwungene Schrift ganz gut anzukommen. Könntest du mal versuchen eher den Trialer groß zu machen und dann die Schrift irgendwie mit einzubinden? Sodass der Trialer das markante Bild ist und nicht das Zahnrad....?


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

Heyda,
man... super, dass euch meine Idee soooo gut gefällt wie mir  
Ich schließe mich Angelo-Berlins Meinung an, dass dann wohl die geschwungene Schrift das am meisten "gewählte" Logo ist. Allerdings finde auch ich, dass der Trialer vielleicht nicht "in" der Schrift sondern vielleicht "auf" der Schrift sein sollte, falls das irgendwie geht. Ich hab davon doch keine Ahnung... sowas wichtiges lernt man nicht in der Schule   Aber ne Frage hab ich trotzdem noch an alle, die sich mit T-Shirt drucken oder so auskennen...! Also, angenommen ich drucke jetzt hier ne Seite aus, wo das Logo auf dem T-Shirt ist (halt wie auf Bommers Seite) und gehe damit in welchen? Laden, damit die mir ne Bügelfolie geben?! Oder gibts da Textil-Geschäfte, denen ich nur den Druck geben muss, und sagen will, wohin ich den haben will, und die pappen das drauf [ist doch bestimmt 100.000 Euronen teuer...?!   ] Wie geil wär das bitte, wenn ich demnächst in Köln oder weißichwo rumeier und hier einen von euch in SOOO einem geilen T-Shirt sehe???!!!!!     Leute, wir haben FAST ein eigenes Logo, ohne Geld an irgendeinen genialen Designer zu bezahlen...! Kwel gemacht BOMMER!!!


sAMS


----------



## IBK (7. Juni 2004)

@Boomer: gibts dann auch eine "Trial Sport Austria" Edition???   


mfg g


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

(wollte nur der hundertste eintrag sein)    

sAMSs


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

Trial Sport International fänd ich auch bessa, als Germany

sAMS


----------



## noonnet (7. Juni 2004)

so ich habe auch mal ein logo zusammengebastelt..
bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noonnet (7. Juni 2004)

so sollte es gehen:

http://echorider.piranho.ch/logo.htm


----------



## freshman07 (7. Juni 2004)

Ich find Boomers Bild schöner, aber wenigstens arbeitest du aktiv mit!   


sAMS


----------



## Booomer (7. Juni 2004)

ich hab jetzt mal auf mehrheitsbeschluß das trialsport logo als großes jpg und editierbares eps auf meinen server geladen, könnt ihr euch downloaden und zum drucker eures vertrauens bringen. oder ich lasse sie drucken. kostet bei nem 4 farb druck (weiß/blau/rot/grau) ab einer menge von 50 stück 13 euro pro shirt. größen und farben kann ich dabei frei wählen.
das sind dann professionel im siebdruckverfahren gedruckte shirts, wie ihr sie von irgendwelchen skate labeln oder so kennt-

T-Shirt 
Trialsport EPS 
Trialsport JPG 

Boomer


----------



## aramis (7. Juni 2004)

@Boomer:
Keine Sorge, maximal 7 Stück, für jeden Tag eins. 

@all:
Das mit der Bügelfolie fetzt nicht. Ich würde einfach zu ner Druckerei gehen und sagen, macht mir das mal anständig aufn Shirt.


----------



## joines (8. Juni 2004)

wenn man "international" statt "Germany" bringt, sollte man es dann nicht eher "Trial Sports" nennen? im englischen ist "Sport" ein pluralwort, daher halte ich das für sinnvoller, auch wenn einige hier im forum anglizismen hassen


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. Juni 2004)

@boomer: In Sachen T-Shirt/Piktogramm hast Du natürlich recht.

Insgesamt hast Du das echt toll gemacht. Auf dem T-Shirt sieht es richtig gut aus. Also ich nehm auch eins, falls jemand eine Sammelbestellung bei einem Drucker macht.


----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juni 2004)

joines schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man "international" statt "Germany" bringt, sollte man es dann nicht eher "Trial Sports" nennen? im englischen ist "Sport" ein pluralwort, daher halte ich das für sinnvoller, auch wenn einige hier im forum anglizismen hassen


Dann müsste es aber auch Trials heißen - mit "s" hinten.


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

ich fand das mit GERMANY besser. ich habe zwar überhaupt nix gegen USA und konsorten, aber da wir aus deutschland kommen kann man sich auch ruhig damit indentifizieren.


----------



## sensiminded (8. Juni 2004)

mir fällt noch ein geiles piktogramm ein. auf dem karton von meinem ersten monty war ein bild das sa richtig gut aus. das war glaube ich nen trialer schräg von vorn der das rad schräglegt bei nem sprung - ist auch eindeutig als trialbike zu erkennen. hab damals schonmal überlegt das es auch ein super tatoo wäre!
bin leider erst am we daheim könnte es dann mal fortografieren und einstellen, oder jemand anderes hat es vielleicht noch.
glaube das findet ihr auch gut und es könnte dann sicher mit eingebracht werden!
würde auch ein shirt nehmen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (8. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich fand das mit GERMANY besser.


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

ich find die entwürfe generell alle gut. was mich aber etwas  stört, das jeder denken wird, das man ein baseball shirt an hat. gelesen wird da vielleicht gar nicht mehr. es gibt ja diverse mlb teams mit so einem logo. dies z.b.







für mich würde es auch etwas ganz schlichtes tun... so die richtung:


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Juni 2004)

Ja mit dem Baseball könntest du schon recht haben, wenn da nicht ziemlich groß nen Trialer in der Mitte des Bildes wär. Allerdings haben wir jetzt wieder einen ziemlich engen Bezug zum Amiland hergestellt, was meine Begeisterung schon wieder trübt.

Auch wenn es jetzt was vollkommen anderes ist, aber ich find den schlichteren Entwurf auch besser, weil man ihn auch Kleingedruckt nur am Umriss erkennt.


----------



## Silver Phoenix (8. Juni 2004)

Jo, dass schlichte vom Schlingsi finde ich auch   
Nur den letzten satz würde ich weg lassen, hört sich zwar nicht schlecht an aber auf dem shirt muss ich das nicht unbedingt haben, da reicht mir das bild vom trialer und die aufschrieft bike trial. Ansonsten   

Cheers


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

also so könnte ich mir das vorstellen...und jeder kann dann seinen namen auf das bündchen vom ärmel machen. dann wissen die passanten auch direkt an wen die anzeige gehn muss.   






...ist nur n vorschlag.


----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> dann wissen die passanten auch direkt an wen die anzeige gehn muss


    
Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. Bis auf die Schriftart, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (8. Juni 2004)

Das vom Schlingsi finde ich Super. Gefällt mir besser wie das andere. Aber ohne die Schrift "our sport for ever".

Als davon nehm ich dann auch eins!


----------



## joines (8. Juni 2004)

> Dann müsste es aber auch Trials heißen - mit "s" hinten.


genau das is mir dann auch eingefallen!  aber Trials Sports liest sich nicht besonders! 

insgesamt gefallen mir momentan beide in frage kommenden vorschläge sehr gut! 
ich finde in der form wie boomer 
das shirt hier abgewandelt hat, ist genug distanz zu den royals da! respekt! das dingen schaut wirklich verdammt gut aus! wenn es in serie geht muss ich mir auch eins sichern! 

wobei der schlichte vorschlag von schlingsi auch seinen reiz hat


----------



## freshman07 (8. Juni 2004)

Direkte Frage.... wie soll das mit der Sammelbestellung gehen? Ich mein, wir wohnen alle in unterschiedlichen Städten/Orten. Angenommen einer bestellt meinetwegen ca. 20 Stück (das würde für uns alle reichen), aber dann sind es doch für Boomer schon viel zu wenige, die er verkaufen würde (er braucht ja mindestens 50). Wenn eine Sammelbestellung zu Stande kommt, würde ich mich gerne auch in Boomers "International Trial Sport" und Schlingsis schlichtes "Trial Sport" (auch ohne die forever-Zeile) einklinken. Falls das nicht klappen sollte, schreibt das direkt auch hier ins Forum, dann renn ich zu nem Drucker hier in der Nähe und lass mir eben 2 Shirts drucken, die mich als Trialer identifizieren   
{damit mich das Schnittlauch nochmal anhält.... dabei bin ich auf dem Bürgersteig nur Wheelie gefahren, weil viel Verkehr war, der ist SOOO ausgerastet!!! übertrieben!} Also auf dann 

sAMS

ps: teste eben die ramp im wald, die ich gestern versucht hab zu reparieren...


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

man kann doch beide machen lassen, wenn man so will. ich würd mir auch eins mit dem logo vom boomer drucken lassen.


----------



## biker ben (8. Juni 2004)

habe hier auch 2 beispiele gibts schon seid gut 1 jahr aber auf unsere hp schaut ja keiner *g*

http://www.bxclub.de/bxclub/graphic/stuff/bx26_2.gif

und das hier

http://www.bxclub.de/bxclub/graphic/stuff/bx26_1.gif

steht halt jetzt bxclub drauf und 26, was für 26 zoll steht 
aber da könnte man ja trial und 26 oder 20 draufmachen.

mfg ben


----------



## tobsen (8. Juni 2004)

des is eins von unserem zeug...


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> des is eins von unserem zeug...


auch sehr sehr fein!


----------



## mtb-trialer (8. Juni 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> des is eins von unserem zeug...


seehr geil! davon will ich auch eins...aber mit hanover!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Juni 2004)

Tja also da es ja um ein einheitliches Logo geht, sollte man sich für eine Version entscheiden, und ich denke Schlingsis hat den besten Logo Charakter. Schlicht, ausdruckstark und auf einen Blick erkennbar.


----------



## Booomer (8. Juni 2004)

ich kann auch weniger als 50 shirts drucken, es gibt noch ein 20er packet.
dann kosten die shirts aber mehr. einfarbig kostet dann 11 und vierfarbig dann 17. was ja wieder für denn entwurf von schlingsi sprechen würde!
da gefällt mir die schrift aber überhaupt nicht, sieht mir zu technomäßig aus und hasse ich ja wie die pest. ich glaub ne ganz schlichte schrift is am besten.
sonst kann ich mit dem ding auch anfreunden, is ja quasi eh von mir. zumindest der trialer   

gruß boomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (8. Juni 2004)

also mit gefällt das Logo von boomer, sowei von schlingsi.........aba das von tobsen is auch geil.......
ich würde sogar alle 3 nehmen!!
Halt nicht mit munich


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

dann lass doch ma auf ne schrift einigen und loslegen!   



			
				Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann auch weniger als 50 shirts drucken, es gibt noch ein 20er packet.
> dann kosten die shirts aber mehr. einfarbig kostet dann 11 und vierfarbig dann 17. was ja wieder für denn entwurf von schlingsi sprechen würde!
> da gefällt mir die schrift aber überhaupt nicht, sieht mir zu technomäßig aus und hasse ich ja wie die pest. ich glaub ne ganz schlichte schrift is am besten.
> sonst kann ich mit dem ding auch anfreunden, is ja quasi eh von mir. zumindest der trialer
> ...


----------



## Booomer (8. Juni 2004)

okidoki, ich fahr jetzt erstmal grillen und mach heut abend noch'n paar vorschläge mit anderen schriften.
bis dahin...
gruß basti


----------



## freshman07 (8. Juni 2004)

Ich bin für das einfache Bike Trial-Shirt, das sieht zwar nur bei einheitlicher Farbe gut aus, aber dann bleibts halt in der entsprechenden Farbe...
Das mit der Schrift klären wir dann heute Abend! Bis denne

sAMS


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

ich weiss, die schrift ist noch nicht geändert.  es geht aber nur ums layout!


----------



## sept (8. Juni 2004)

uahhh war ja jetzt wirklich nen weilchen nicht mehr im forum aktiv aber muss sagen sehe viele neue namen und dieser thread hier gefällt mir ja besonders gut ...(steh auf son proll scheiß  ) ... hab mit nem kumpel der sone design faxen auch macht auch mal bissl rumüberlegt aber währ cool wnen hier noch paar bsp kommen waren ja auf jeden fall schon sehr geile dabei


(als anmerkung ...hab mir jetzt nicht alles durch gelesen )



MFG SEpt


----------



## Adonai (8. Juni 2004)

ach ich druck mir sowiesso erstmal von jedem eins ... so 7 stück oder so wenn wir dann noch ne sammelbestellung machen... nehm ich wohl auch noch eins  sind mind. 4 richtig geile dabei jungs is alles saugeil geworden


----------



## Chill (8. Juni 2004)

Ich finde ebenfalls das das Logo mit der geschwungenen Schrift, von Boomer, zu sehr mit diesen Baseball Style verwechselt werden kann und genau dieser Style wird auch auf diese Proleten Jacken gedruckt
und damit möchte ich nicht in verbindung gebracht werden.

Ich finde das Beste ist das rot-schwarze Kettenblatt von Boomer;
ich hätte davon auch sehr gerne eine große Druckversion.

Das schlichte von Schlingsi ist auch sehr geil, hohen wieder erkennungswert.

Die sachen sind echt gut geworden.  

MFG


----------



## freshman07 (8. Juni 2004)

W0llen wir uns jetzt auf eins einigen oder sucht sich jeder das eine aus, das er haben will, druckt sich das groß aus, und rennt damit zu einem "T-Shirt-Mann" in seiner Nähe, der das bedruckt?! Weil bei einer Sammelbestellung wär ich gern dabei!!!  	

sAMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (8. Juni 2004)

Finde es aber nicht gut, für das Logo nen Coustellier zu nehmen.


----------



## freshman07 (8. Juni 2004)

einheitliches Logo?


----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Finde es aber nicht gut, für das Logo nen Coustellier zu nehmen.


  Coustellier? Das ist doch ein Pitbull!


----------



## frufoor (8. Juni 2004)

so nun meld ich mich och mal wieder zu Wort...
SuperGeile Logos habt ihr da gemach!!!!   

Ich glaub ich bedruck mir da auch ein paar T-Shirts.
Den Baseball-Style find ich ganz gut, aber auch die beiden vom Schlingsi, wobei mir das erste mehr zusagt.

Unter http://www.spreadshirt.de kann man auch ganz gut T-Shirts drucken zu lassen. Wir haben uns da auch schon für unsere Clique T-Shirts drucken lassen, bwz. nen Kumpel macht da Shirts für seine Band, kann den mal fragen wie das funktioniert... Bin zu faul mir das alles durchzulesen, aber vielleicht hat ja einer von Lust und Zeit ....   


bis denn...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Juni 2004)

Bevor hier einige auf eigene Faust sich die Bilder ausdrucken und damit zu nem copy shop gehen ums drucken zu lasse.
Lasst euch von den Logogestaltern die Originaldatei geben und geht damit zum Druckladen, am besten unkomprimiert(kein jpg) und mindestens 150dpi Auflösung( am besten 300dpi)oder  ein Format wie .ai oder eps was man ohne Qualitätsverlust vergößern kann sonst sieht das t-shirt nacher aus wie crap.


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Juni 2004)

wenn der boomer nix dagegen hat das wir seinen trialer benutzen, dann schicke ich jedem der sie haben will gerne die .eps datei zu!

ABER eigentlich dachte ich, das wir uns auf ein gemeinsames logo festlegen wollte. und nicht das jeder dann mit nem anderen rumläuft. das wäre halt communitymäßiger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (8. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ABER eigentlich dachte ich, das wir uns auf ein gemeinsames logo festlegen wollte. und nicht das jeder dann mit nem anderen rumläuft. das wäre halt communitymäßiger...


Nur für mich selbst ein Shirt drucken lassen? Hätte ich wenig Lust zu. Sollte schon einheitlich sein. In der Wirtschaft wird das corporate identity genannt.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Juni 2004)

Also wenn ich das richtig einschätze, dann besteht die Frage zwischen dem Baseball Design und dem schlichten Schlingsi Teil. Aufjedenfall sollten wir uns auf ein gemeinsames einigen, denn das war ja die Grundidee.
Nun gibt es trotz des sehr coolen Designs auch berechtigte Gegenstimmen gegen das Baseballoutfit. Hingegen hat sich noch niemand GEGEN SChlingsis Idee ausgesprochen.

Fazit: Wir halten an Schlingsis Konzept fest und einigen uns auf eine Schriftart (die der Schlingsi möglichst nicht auf seiner Seite verwendet   ) und auf ein enutrales Trialerbild, auf das wir auch die Rechte haben, also am besten irgendeiner ausm Forum, daraus den Umriss zu meißeln dürfte ja für die Photoshopgeneration hier kein Thema sein.

Wollen wir das erst mal festhalten?


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

hier nochma mit ner ganz einfachen schrift... oder sagt mal was ihr für schriften gut findet!

vielleicht nimmt der jan das shirt in seinen shop auf!


----------



## sensiminded (9. Juni 2004)

die schrift schaut super aus. das will ich haben!!!   idee mit jan göring ist nicht schlecht. einfach ein haufen drucken lassen und dann ohne gewinn weiterverkaufen - oder mit gewinn und damit gleich fürn guten zweck sammeln.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Juni 2004)

Der Jan kann die schon mit nem kleinen Gewinn verkaufen, weil er ja dann auch den Versand und den Logistischen aufwand hat. Bestimmt hat der Jan auch ne Möglichkeit bei sich in der Gegend Shirts drucken zu lassen. Da kann der dann meinetwegen obligatorische 20% auf den EK packen und fertig iss die Laube. Dann haben wir nämlich einen ordnungsgemäßen Vertriebsweg.

Schrift find ich auch schon ganz nett, vielleicht kann ja mal jemand nen paar mehr Schriftvorschläge machen. Wo kommt denn das Trialerbild her? Von irgendeiner Seite? Dann sollten wir uns nämlich die Rechte dafür sichern...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (9. Juni 2004)

Die 1. Schrift ("Techno") hat mir viel besser gefallen.

Jetzt wirkts irgendwie unprofessionell.

"Ohne Gewinn...", "guter Zweck..." so ein Blödsinn! Warum soll der Jan als einziger Beteiligter etwas drauf legen und uns allen etwas schenken. Wer etwas leistet muss auch einen fairen Austausch dafür bekommen. - Oder ist Trialsport jetzt eine Unterabteilung von Karitas?


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Die 1. Schrift ("Techno") hat mir viel besser gefallen.
> 
> Jetzt wirkts irgendwie unprofessionell.



ganz meine meinung! ich wollte nur die allgemeinheit befriedigen. 

auf der anderen seite könnte man sich jetzt ewig um ne schrift streiten. irgendwer findet irgendeine schrift immer besser oder schlechter als ne andere...


----------



## freshman07 (9. Juni 2004)

Ich bin auch für das Bild vom Schlingsi mit der ersten Schrift!  

Aber mal ne ganz andere Frage...: Wer ist Jan?   ja, ich weiß nicht, wer das ist... hmm, und das mit den Rechten! Was kostn das, wenn man sich die Rechte für ein logo sichern will und wo kann man sich das patentieren lassen? (www.patentamt.de?) Bis dann

sAMS


----------



## johnny.winter (9. Juni 2004)

Ich bin Jan! Aber der, von dem hier die Rede ist, heißt Jan Göhrig und betreibt www.trialmarkt.de - den mit Abstand besten Laden für unseren Sport.

Das erste Schlingsi-Logo hat mir besser gefallen, auch mit der Schrift. Mein Vorschlag: so lassen! Weil es unmöglich ist, etwas zu entwerfen, das ALLEN gefällt.


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

logo mitte brust und etwas größer kommt besser zur geltung finde ich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (9. Juni 2004)

@schlingsi
"forever" wird zusammen geschrieben...

Und, wie gesagt, das erste Logo hat mir besser gefallen. Aber, wie ebenfalls schon gesagt, man kanns nicht allen recht machen. Finde es so auch okay.


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> @schlingsi
> "forever" wird zusammen geschrieben...
> 
> Und, wie gesagt, das erste Logo hat mir besser gefallen. Aber, wie ebenfalls schon gesagt, man kanns nicht allen recht machen. Finde es so auch okay.



welches ist das erste logo?


----------



## Sanitoeter (9. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich weiss, die schrift ist noch nicht geändert.  es geht aber nur ums layout!



Hm... Ich finde das Logo ganz geil..vor allem sieht es so aus, als sei der (PITBUL??) Biker auf dem I aufm HR.. na ja.. egal..

Ihr könnt euch da ja nicht auf die Schrift einigen.. nehmt doch einfach ARIAL BLACK oder ganz stylisch.Times New Roman!!.. ne, aber Die Schluchte ARIAL-Schrift sieht doch ganz klasse aus.. (eigentlich)... dürfte auch jedem so halbwegs gefallen...

Kannste mir von dem Bild da oben mal bitte die Originaldatei [email protected]

@ [email protected]

Sonst kann ich da ja nochmal ne gute Schrift suchen... weil das Logo so find ich ganz fedd...


----------



## freshman07 (9. Juni 2004)

Hi, 

Zwei Sachen: Wie wärs, wenn wir statt "our sport for-ever" "in trial we trust" da hinschreiben würden? Ansonsten finde ich das grünblaue (wasauchimmer das für eine Farbe ist) T-Shirt mit der "Techno-Schrift" (so hat die vorhin glaube ich mal jemand genannt) am besten! Sowie das erste vom Schlingsi (auf Seite 5).
Könntest du mir davon bitte auch mal die Origninal-Datei schicken? An [email protected] dangeschön!


sAMS


----------



## johnny.winter (9. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> welches ist das erste logo?


Post #155


----------



## elhefe (9. Juni 2004)

kurze Frage an alle die sich auskennen...

habe mir unlängst mal ein T-Shirt bedrucken lassen, wobei ich mit nem *.jpg Bild zu nem entsprechenden Fachladen gegangen bin.

Problem: Der wollte etwas aus Vektor Grafik haben. Das ist aber nicht mit jpg zu machen, oder? Fakt ist, wir habens umgerechnet/umgewandelt/wie auch immer. dabei sind die Ränder des dargestellten etwas runder geworden, als im Original (War auch ein als Silouhette abgebildeter Trialer).

Gibt es da nun Probleme?

[Die Vorlagen hier sind ja sehr optisch. Und für den kommenden Sommer kann man ja schonmal mehr als ein T-Shirt gebrauchen und die Auswahl der Motive würde weniger schwer fallen.]

Bis denne... tilo


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> kurze Frage an alle die sich auskennen...
> 
> habe mir unlängst mal ein T-Shirt bedrucken lassen, wobei ich mit nem *.jpg Bild zu nem entsprechenden Fachladen gegangen bin.
> 
> ...




eine vektorgrafik ist natürlich immer die bessere lösung im gegensatz zu einem pixelbild. bei einer vektorgrafik nimmt eine skalierung auch keinen einfluss auf die qualität des bildes.
du kannst ein jpg schon wieder zu einem vektorbild verarbeiten, indem du es mit einem programm wie streamline scannst und es anschließend wieder im illustrator bearbeitest. allerdings lohnt sich die arbeit nicht bei so einfachen grafiken wie unseren. das würde ich schnell im illustrator nachbauen.


----------



## sept (9. Juni 2004)

die idee mit jan gährig iss echt sehr geil find  ich ... wer kennt ihn denn hier bissl besser und könnte ihn diesen vorschlag mal ans herz legen ...weil so würde das ganze geordneter langgehn und auch übersichtlicher ...


----------



## aramis (9. Juni 2004)

Sanitoeter schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Ich finde das Logo ganz geil..vor allem sieht es so aus, als sei der (PITBUL??) Biker auf dem I aufm HR.. na ja.. egal..



Es ist ein Coustellier auf einem Coustellier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ein Coustellier auf einem Coustellier.



und das ist kein geheimnis!


----------



## joines (9. Juni 2004)

das pic aus schlingsis post ( #155) find ich auch am gelungensten, mit der schrift, nur ohne, wie bereits angesprochen, dem "our sport forever". wie wärs stattdessen mit nem hinweis auf das forum hier, also IBC-mäßiges?


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

ich find das mitlerweile auch am besten...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Juni 2004)

ich find das am besten!!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Juni 2004)

ich finde beide geil, es müsste nur da stehen, statt "our sport forever", "in trial we trust", dann wäre es für mich genau richtig!!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (9. Juni 2004)

machen wir halt beide... man braucht eh mehr als eins!    einmal auf die schnauze gelegt und schon braucht man nachschub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (9. Juni 2004)

idee mit text in bezug auf ibc forum iss doch aber auch sehr cool find ich


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Juni 2004)

Bei der Geschichte mit den Rechten geht es darum, dass wir hier ein Photo für "vermarktung" mißbrauchen auf das jemand anderes die Rechte hat, der uns dann die Hölle heiß machen könnte. 
Deswegen brauchen wir ein Foto eines Fahrers ausm Forum auf das wir dann die Rechte haben, denn die Rehcte der Coustelliers abkaufen wird sich wohl keiner hier leisten wollen.

Also wer hat ein schönes Foto, dass nen guten Umriss abgibt und den anderen beiden ähnelt? 

Man könnte ürbigens schreiben:" In Trial we Trust - mtb-news.de"
Vorrausgesetzt die Admins haben hier nichts dagegen  

P.S: Dann belassen wirs bei der Technoschrift, die kommt schon ganz gut.


----------



## freshman07 (9. Juni 2004)

Also das mit der Schrift, und dem "In Trial we trust -mtb-news.de"  find ich auch am besten.  Wie genau das mit den Rechten ist, weiß ich leider nicht, ich weiß weder, was wir dafür benötigen, noch was ich dafür tun kann, wenn mir aber jemand, der Ahnung von sowas hat, sagt, was ich tun soll, dann mach ich das. Denn damit dieses unsere Logo   endlich fertig wird, bin ich bereit viel zu tun!    Wie ich das im Augenblick sehe, hat Angelo Berlin davon am meisten Ahnung, aber wenn noch jemand genauer bescheid weiß, dann kann auch der mich direkt kontaktieren ([email protected]) oder halt übers Forum!

sAMS                                   ps:  MTB-NEWS.de... danke für euer Forum


----------



## Pitty (9. Juni 2004)

Wunderbarer Thread!

Ich bin GANZ KLAR für Schlingsis 1. Variante MIT der Technoschrift!   
Den Coustellier-Fahrer finde ich a) nicht so schön, b) und das ist entscheidender, lassen sich die feinen Detaills nicht in jeder Druck- und Plottechnik umsetzen, der Biker den Schlingsi dem Boomer-Entwurf entliehen hat hingegen lässt sich in JEDER nur erdenklichen Technik SEHR GÜNSTIG und in JEDER GRÖSSE herstellen.
Wenn Boomers Trialer nicht mit Rechten dritter belegt ist, sollte er ERSTE WAHL sein!
Als Spruch drunter finde ich die Forumsadresse auch nicht schlecht, auch Geil sind Städtenamen; (das Münchener T_Shirt sah schliesslich auch wirklich gut aus!); oder "Das Leben ist eine Stufe" ; ganz ohne Zusatz ist auch gut...

Um Aufkleber, geplottet oder/und gedruckt würde ich mich definitiv kümmern können, den Vertriebsweg über den Jan finde ich sehr gut, ich könnte auch in Vorleistung gehen und dem Jan nen ordentlichen Satz in Kommission geben.
Bitte fragt mich jetzt nicht wegen anderen Individualaufklebern, das ist mir zu stressig und euch zu teuer. 


Pit


----------



## Booomer (9. Juni 2004)

Mensch da is man mal einen tag nich' am rechner und kommt kaum mit dem lesen hinterher!  
ich bin auch eher für das erste pictogramm, ich würds aber irgendwie in nen rahmen packen das gibt dem ganzen halt und läßt sich später auch besser als aufkleber produzieren.   
hier nochmal n vorschlag, schrift und farbe ist mir letzt endlich egal, entscheidet ihr.
bild 1 bild 2 

Boomer


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Juni 2004)

Also ich persönlich find das ohne Rahmen schöner. Eine sehr gute idee ist auch einen deutschen witzigen Spruch zu nehmen. 

"Heute geben wir uns die Kante!" immer her mit den Ideen. 

@Schlingsi

Woher ist das Bild, ist das einer von euch, oder hast du es von irgendeiner Seite?


----------



## Booomer (9. Juni 2004)

Dat is von mir, is aus irgend einem trial video, auf pause und freigestellt. wird wohl niemand merken. außerdem sind die videos ja eh alle frei erhältlich.


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (9. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich find das mitlerweile auch am besten...



Ich auch!!!

Wenn das Bild von den Coust's ist, - Fragen kostet nichts! Und wenn die nur ein (klitze) kleines bischen Grips haben, dann stimmen die problemlos zu!!!


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (9. Juni 2004)

Das andere Bild kommuniziert natürlich zu uns als Trialer, weil wir wissen welche hohe Kunst hinter dieser Haltung steckt.

Für einen komplett außenstehenden (99% aller die uns mit dem T-Shirt sehen) sieht das sicher sehr komisch aus.

Das "2." Bild müsste für Jeden eindeutig interprätierbar sein.

Entweder den Trial for ever Spruch oder gar keinen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Juni 2004)

Naja also ich find den schlichteren Trialer besser, weil der auch kleingedruckt noch wirkt. Bike Trial steht ja schon drauf, da müssen wir das Wort Trial nicht nochmal draufdrucken. Außerdem sch**ß auf die Haltung, damit die Leute das kapieren musste schon jemanden drauftun der Wheelie im sitzen fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (10. Juni 2004)

da schaut man mal 'ne zeitlang nicht ins forum, schon darf man dann einen schön langen roman abarbeiten. jetzt gebe ich meinen senf dazu:

1. die idee eines "globalen" logos ist super.
2. super wieviele leute hier sich so konstruktiv beteiligen.
3. zum glück schau ich erst so spät rein, sonst hätte ich den entwicklungsweg der zahlreichen logos mit folgendem leitsatz aus der welt der grafikdesigner kommentieren müssen: "symmetrie ist die ästhetik des einfachen mannes." ich hoffe, ihr wisst was ich damit sagen will...
4. die schlingsi-logos find ich sehr gelungen, wobei mir das *nicht-coust* logo wesentlich besser gefällt. das hat einfach 'ne viel bessere dynamik. zum anderen ist das coust-logo wie schon erwähnt zu filigran, das gibt probleme beim druck etc.
5. der spruch "our sport forever" ist ungefähr so smart wie das tattoo mit dem namen der aktuellen freundin....
mir ist ein spruch mit leichter selbstironie viel lieber, wie z.b. "das leben ist eine stufe", hauptsache tief stapeln und umso höher springen!
da fällt mir noch ein spruch von aramis ein: "geile kante hart getippt". aber diese t-shirts dürften dann wohl nur mit altersnachweis gekauft werden .
jetzt habe ich den faden verloren, rest folgt....


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (10. Juni 2004)

ach ja,

6. rechte: 
1) markenrecht: das logo kann man als wort-bild-marke eintragen lassen, kostet 300 und gewährt 10 jahre schutz. wer sie eintragen lässt, darf dann lizenzgebühren von uns verlangen... 

2) bildrechte: die rechte an einem bild liegen immer beim urheber(sofern das bild nicht gegen das persönlichkeitsrecht des abgebildeten verstösst), ausser er tritt sie ab. es ist unerheblich, ob das material frei zugänglich ist oder nicht. fühlt sich der coust angepisst, dann schlägt er uns mit dem persönlichkeitsrecht, dem recht am eigenen bild und evtl dem urheberrecht. und wenn er nen guten anwalt hat, dann bestimmt mit noch mehr....


----------



## aramis (10. Juni 2004)

Das mit Rahmen ist gut, aber ohne irgendeinen Spruch. Das fetzt nicht.


----------



## aramis (10. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit Rahmen ist gut, aber ohne irgendeinen Spruch. Das fetzt nicht.



"Geile Kante hart getippt" is übrigens von mir. Willste das ehrlich aufm T-Shirt stehen haben? Das andere mit den Stufen usw. fetzt auch nicht. Our sport forever is viel zu pathetisch.


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

Ich finde die (neuesten) Entwürfe von Boomer nicht so gut, wie die Entwürfe, die Schlingsi vorher präsentiert hat. Allerdings wäre erst der Spruch zu klären, für den jetzt auch schon einige in Frage kommen:

1.our sport forever (meine persönliche Meinung nee)
2. In Trial we trust (ist ganz okay.) 
3. geile kante hart getippt (auch gut.)
4. oder den Treppenspruch, der mir grad net einfällt

Ansonsten bin ich für den blau-grünen entwurf vom schlingsi, mit dem einfach trialer vom boomer! nicht mit dem coust (?), sondern mit dem einfacheren Trialer...  [Endlich ne Abstimmung?] 

sAMS


----------



## Adonai (10. Juni 2004)

jo genau lasst uns mal abstimmen ... ich bin auf jedenfall für den einfachen trialer aber farbe und schrift sind mir eher latte.so 

auf jedenfall sollten wir noch was von wegen community einfügen ibc oder so kp aber das wäre dann ein shirt was UNSER logo haben würde


----------



## Silver Phoenix (10. Juni 2004)

Ich bin aus für das einfache. Die schrift ist mir so ziehmlich egal, die farbe ist eigentlich auch egal, nur rosa musses nicht unbedingt sein.

Denn letzten satz kann man von mir aus ganz weg lassen.

Cheers


----------



## Pitty (10. Juni 2004)

Ich bin dafür, den Spruch, besser die Sprüche später zu klären, da definitiv je nach Verwendungszweck verschiedene Sprüche sinnig sein könnten, auch sollte es um den Spruch kein so starres Reglement geben, da nur der Spruch die Möglichkeit bietet Individualität einzubringen. Also lasst uns erst auf den Trialer und die Schriftart für "Bike Trial" einigen! So wie ich das sehe, konnten sich die meisten Leute auf Schlingsis ersten Entwurf (ohne den Spruch, aber mit Techno-Schrift) einlassen. Ich finden den auch TOP, die Landung auf dem T ist einwandfrei, tendenziell hat die Schrift was von künstl. Sektionen, das ganze lässt sich in allen nur erdenklichen Farben vernünftig herstellen...





Ich behaupte einfach mal, wir haben uns auf obige Ausführung geeinigt (ohne Spruch), ich kann anfangen schon mal diverse Grössen und Farben zu plotten und die weitere Diskussion geht nur noch um Sprüche und T-Shirt Farben, etc. ist das OK Leute?!

Pit


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (10. Juni 2004)

bin ganz deiner meinung pitty!

@ aramis:


			
				aramis schrieb:
			
		

> "Geile Kante hart getippt" is übrigens von mir.





			
				-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> da fällt mir noch ein spruch von aramis ein: "geile kante hart getippt".


ist doch alles eindeutig formuliert, oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (10. Juni 2004)

jo pitty mach


----------



## Booomer (10. Juni 2004)

Dann laß mal den plotter heiß laufen. ihc hoffe die designer kriegen nen plot gratis   

gruß boomer


----------



## aramis (10. Juni 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> bin ganz deiner meinung pitty!
> 
> @ aramis:
> ist doch alles eindeutig formuliert, oder nicht?



Naja, habs nur flüchtig überlesen. Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung.


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Juni 2004)

@ pitty...brauchst du die eps dateien?


----------



## Booomer (10. Juni 2004)

@schlingsi hast du den trialer als eps oder brauchste den noch?


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Juni 2004)

welchen trialer? den coust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (10. Juni 2004)

Können nicht mal eben alle "Designer" ihre Logos als PSD oder wie auch immer irgendwo hochladen? Ich hätte die gern weil ich in Zukunft nicht nochmal den Thread rauskramen will...

Oder wollt ihr die nicht rausrücken?

Ich würd gern mal was mit dem Logo versuchen, das jetzt in der Abstimmung angenommen wurde (gute Wahl!).

@Pitty:   Mach nicht zuu viele, vielleicht gibt es irgendwann ein Bild das alle dann lieber hätten...   oder ist die Anzahl nicht mehr wichtig wenn man es erst mal alles in Gang setzt?


----------



## Pitty (10. Juni 2004)

@Schlingsi

Ja, bitte 1x als EPS o. AI o. Corel o. Freehand, Hauptsache es sind Vektoren, an mich.

@lle
Mit ein bischen Glück kann ich das Freitag wo zwischenschieben... mit Jan Göhrig hab ich eh noch was zu klären, ich informiere Euch dann, wie die genauen Modalitäten sein werden...

Ich werde als erstes Sätze erstellen, wo einige Logo´s (ca. 12 Stk.) in versch. Grössen bei sein werden, so das Fahrrad, Kaffeebecher, Auto, Helm, etc. schon mal bestückt werden können.
Die Set´s gibts am Anfang in weiss, schwarz, hellgrau, dunkelgrau, rot, hellblau, dunkelblau, grün und gelb.
Die Set´s werden sich in grosse (1 Stk.), mittlere (4 Stk.) und kleine (7 Stk.)Aufkleber dritteln lassen, so das Jan vom grossen Streifen einfach was Abschneiden kann, wenn nur bestimmte grössen benötigt werden.
Als Folien werden entweder 751er Orafol oder 800er Fasson verwendet, beides absolute Hochleistungsfolien, gegen jeden Mist beständig und überlackierbar....

Schlingsis und Boomers Elemente haben sich durchgesetzt, für Euch gibt´s nen Satz gratis...

Pit


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Juni 2004)

ohne Worte


----------



## Booomer (10. Juni 2004)

@schlingsi... ne nicht den coust, den aus meinen logos! aber mir is eh schon eingefallen, daß du den ja aus dem logo hattest das ich hoch geladen hatte!

Hier is dann auch nochmal ne epsdatei mit all den logos von mir (da is auch der einfachere trialer drin). könnt ihr benutzen wie ihr wollt, ich hab da keinen copyright-finger drauf   

Logo EPS 

viel spaß damit 
boomer


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

Hi 

@pitty, also können wir uns die Shirts dann (wann?) auf www.trialmarkt.de anschaun, sobald sie fertig sind? [Gibts für die Idee vielleicht auch einen Satz gratis *hoff*? Bin ein armer Schüler und hab mir erst gestern neue Handschuhe gekauft] Ansonsten super!!! Danke für die geilen Entwürfe, Ideen, Anmerkungenen    und vielleicht treffen wir uns dann "aus Versehen" irgendwannmal mit den Shirts     Danke auch an Pitty, dasssss (blöde Rechtschreibung) du das mit dem Jan Göhrig übernimmst!

sAMS


----------



## Pitty (10. Juni 2004)

Halt, da wird vielleicht was falsch verstanden... ich habe beste Connections zu Aufklebern, Geplottet, Siebdruck, Digitaldruck... mit T-Shirts allerdings habe ich keine besonderen Möglichkeiten und da ist mir das Risiko zu hoch vorzuproduzieren. Also von mir werden "nur" geplottete Aufkleber kommen. Je nach Resonanz (Umsatz) könnte mehr sein, das muss die Zeit zeigen.

Pit


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

aso, okay!

Und die Sticker willst du dann über Trialmarkt (über Jan) anbieten?! Oder produzierst du die privat vor, und sagst (im Forum): "ja, soundsoviel sticker kosten 10.000 Ocken" (oder wasauchimmer die kosten sollen...) Druckst du die Sticker dann mit Spruch (wenn ja, mit welchem?) oder ohne...?! 
Vielen Dank, dass dus machst !   


sAMS


----------



## Booomer (10. Juni 2004)

ich kann immer noch shirts drucken!
da wir ja nur noch 1 druckfarbe brauchen, wirds billiger.
11 pro shirt farbe und größe frei wählbar.
mach ich aber nur mit vorkasse, sonst muß ich ja die 220 euronen vorstrecken und bleib am ende auf den shirts sitzen.

gruß boomer


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Juni 2004)

ich werde heute abend noch einen entwurf ins netz stellen, den ich zumindestens viel besser finde! dann kann ja jeder mit 1 oder 2 abstimmen!


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Juni 2004)

Also:

1. "Ein Spruch" in kleinerer Schrift komplettiert das Logo erst. Ich finde da muss etwas hin...aber was?!

2. Das zweite T-Shirt find ich um Welten besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (10. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Das zweite T-Shirt find ich um Welten besser!


 
Ich auch.


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

@Schlinsi, könntest du vielleicht ein Bild machen mit dem Spruch "In Trial we trust", und den im 2. Bild für "our sport forever" einsetzen, dann dieses kleine Zeichen Links auf die Brust packen (und eventuell auch ein SHirt von hinten, auf den Rücken dann ganz fett das 1. Bild) Bitte entschuldige, dass ich dir soviel Arbeit machen will....      Wäre dir superdankbar, wenn sich das trotzdem in deinem Terminkalender einrichten lassen könnte! 

sAMS


----------



## Schlingsi (10. Juni 2004)

ich denke nicht das es sinnvoll ist noch ein völlig anderes motiv auf den rücken drucken zu lassen. das find ich designtechnisch nicht gut und auch nicht besonders kostenoptmiert.
in sachen spruch müssten wir uns ersma einigen bevor ich das wieder auf die shirts packe. 
ihr müsst das mal so sehen...ihr geht in ein geschäft und da hängt das trial t-shirt. da könnte man auch nich sagen...hmmm das logo bitte anders und den spruch so & so. trotzdem würden es die meisten dann kaufen! ich weiss, hier kann man es jetzt bestimmen, aber es ist auch super schwierig es allen recht zu machen...da könnte man sich jetzt ewig dran halten.


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

Recht haste...! 
Also dann fangen wir an zu sammeln, wer ist für:

1= our sport forever?
2= geile kante hart getippt.
3= in trial we trust.
4= wir geben uns die kante.
5= menace to society
6= eat my brakes
7= i flex my rims
8= ein anderer spruch, der euch noch einfällt...!

sAMS


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (10. Juni 2004)

our sport forever

Mit einem der anderen Sprüche würde ich es nicht nehmen.

Ansonsten fand ich "Das Leben ist eine Stufe" Super.

Den Thread finde ich fantastisch! Alle ziehen an einem Strang, trotz Meinungsverschiedenheiten.

Von meiner Seite ein großes Lob an die "Fleißigen" (vor allem Schlingsi und Boomer).


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmten (dem Lob an unsere Designer). Wobei ich Spruch Nummer 3 und 5 noch klasse finde.   


sAMS


----------



## ph1L (10. Juni 2004)

Boomer schick doch einfach mal ne Mail an Jan ob der die Shirts drucken lassen kann.

Dann hast du keine Finanziellen Probleme was die T-Shirts anbelangt.



PS: Es ist jetzt wohl zu späht und auch nur "Kleinkram"
aber mir ist eingefallen das sich der hintere Reifen ja eindrücken könnte um die Landung auf dem "T" deutlich zu machen.

So stelle ich mir das in etwa vor:






Ach ja super Idee mit dem Logo   
ich nehm auf jedenfall welche und wohl auch Aufkleber   

Da ich sehr gern Trikots anhab weil die einfach "atmungsaktiver" sind
wollte ich fragen wer und ob man da auch so ein Logo draufdrucken kann
könntest den Jan ja gleich auch noch fragen @Boomer.

/EDIT argh hab die neunte Seite net gelesen also bezieht sich mein Post auf das was Boomer im letzten Post auf Seite 8 geschrieben hat


----------



## Adonai (10. Juni 2004)

mir eigentlich nicht so wichtig welcher spruch dadrauf steht  aber wenn das jetzt noch wiegt würde ich mal den 3. nehmen der is am besten


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (10. Juni 2004)

ich finde den dritten auch geil..........jaa, das mit dem trikot @ ph1L ist ne gute idee, das ist mir auch schon eingefallen, ich fahre auch lieber mitn trikot!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (10. Juni 2004)

Ich Stimme FÜr Spruch 3!


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

Kleine Ergänzung zu meinen Spruchvorschlägen: menace heisst bedrohung


sAMS


----------



## ph1L (10. Juni 2004)

finde Nr. 6 "eat my brakes" ganz lustig


----------



## Pitty (10. Juni 2004)

Ach Leute! Schlingsi hat uns 2 Varianten (trialer von Links auf´s T bzw. Trialer von Rechts auf´s I) zur Auswahl gegeben! Lasst uns das doch erst klären, bevor der Spruch hier wieder so dominant wird!
Ich find beide Varianten klasse, und würde vorschlagen, je nach Verwendungszweck das eine als auch das andere zu verwenden (Nr. 2 tendiert zum Querformat und Nr.1 ist eher rechteckig) Wenn also der Platz nicht reicht nehmen wir Variante 1 aber im Normalfall nehmen wir die 2te Variante. Wenn wir uns darauf einigen könnten, dann dürft ihr weiter um die Sprüche diskutieren!

Zu den Sprüchen:

Die 3 find ich UNMÖGLICH

Die 6 und 7 find ich witzig.

Als 8 würd ich auch "Das Leben ist eine Stufe" vorschlagen

Aber auf den ultimativen Knüller komme ich leider auch nicht.


Irgendwer fragte noch:
Ich werde die Aufkleber vorfinanzieren und dem Jan in Kommision hinlegen, für ihn kein Risiko und für mich kein Versandquatsch! Ich hab aber noch nicht mit ihm gesprochen, da kümmer ich mich morgen drum...

NACHT! Ich muss saufrüh raus!


----------



## freshman07 (10. Juni 2004)

Okay, einigen wir uns auf die zweite Variante, ich hab da überhauptnichts gegen    Bin schon gespannt, wie das dann mit den Aufklebern aussehen wird! 

Super, dass du dich darum kümmerst, Danke im Namen unseres Forums!


sAMS


----------



## trail-kob (10. Juni 2004)

-= life balanced on wheels  =-
          - just trial -



mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. Juni 2004)

Nr 2!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Juni 2004)

Also auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir das 1. Logo besser, weil es symmetrischer ist. 
Das Detail mit dem Reifen find ich auch sehr gut. 
Prinzipiel bin ich für einen deutschen Spruch und entscheide mich für 
"das Leben ist eine Stufe".

Wir sollten die Überlegeung anstellen, das Shirt doch eher von der Rückseite zu bedrucken, denn ich glaube, dass man die bei Trialern öfter und besser sieht als die Vorderseite


----------



## Adonai (11. Juni 2004)

das zweite logo


----------



## aramis (11. Juni 2004)

Ihr werdet euch ja eh nicht einig. 

@Angelo: Symmetrie fetzt nicht.


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> @Angelo: Symmetrie fetzt nicht.



ebent...


@alle: da es unmöglich sein wird hier alle 100%ig zu befriedigen, denke ich, sollten wir den zweiten entwurf so raushauen. es gab ja auch genug leute die den als gut befunden haben. jeder probiert halt sein lieblings t-shirt durch zu setzten, aber das geht leider nicht. ich hätte auch lieber den coust gehabt...aber egal, so is doch auch dufte! 
ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht dafür auf den scheiterhaufen komme...


----------



## johnny.winter (11. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe das ich jetzt nicht dafür auf den scheiterhaufen komme...


Nein, Du kriegst einen Orden. Oder wenigstens ein Lob. Danke für Deinen Einsatz!


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Juni 2004)

aramis schrieb:
			
		

> fetzt nicht.



OLSENBANDE????!!!!


----------



## Booomer (11. Juni 2004)

so wenn ihr euch jetzt noch entscheiden könnt wo ihr den druck haben wollt,
is alles super zur wahl stehen:
groß auf rücken klein auf linker brust
nur groß auf rücken
groß auf brust und klein hinten im nacken
nur groß auf brust

pro person nur eine stimme, wer zweimal wählt wird disqualifiziert


----------



## johnny.winter (11. Juni 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> OLSENBANDE????!!!!


  Wage es, Unhold! Ein Wort gegen die Olsenbande, und der Teufel ist los!!


----------



## freshman07 (11. Juni 2004)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> pro person nur eine stimme, wer zweimal wählt wird disqualifiziert



   Ich bin für groß auf Rücken und klein auf linker Brust (Namen an den Ärmel? hatten wir am Anfang mal, fand ich gut)

sAMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. Juni 2004)

Gross Rücken und klein Brust!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (11. Juni 2004)

ich bin auch für groß auf rücken und klein auf brust und das mit dem namen fand ich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

ich bin nur für mittig auf brust!

und mit dem namen is keine so gute idee. schon mal dran gedacht das die dann alle custom made sind!? ich denke das wird zu aufwändig und teurer.


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (11. Juni 2004)

ebenfalls für mittig über'm busen!

und wir brauchen schon mal 'n entwurf für verdammt knappe girlie-shirts, den dann erzielen die logos noch mehr wirkung, sex sells!


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls für mittig über'm busen!
> 
> und wir brauchen schon mal 'n entwurf für verdammt knappe girlie-shirts, den dann erzielen die logos noch mehr wirkung, sex sells!



ich mach ma nen entwurf....meine schwester will eh eins haben!  


....


----------



## ph1L (11. Juni 2004)

großes logo vorne mittig


----------



## matthias,wandel (11. Juni 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> ebenfalls für mittig über'm busen!
> 
> und wir brauchen schon mal 'n entwurf für verdammt knappe girlie-shirts, den dann erzielen die logos noch mehr wirkung, sex sells!




und wann bringt ihr dann die damenunterwäsche kollektion raus??????


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

die frauen könnten ja statt "our sport forever", son spruch wie "my boyfriend is a trials rider" drauf haben!


----------



## Silver Phoenix (11. Juni 2004)

Bekomme ich als trialende frau auch einen anderen satz   
sowas wie " ich triale selber und NICHT mein freund"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (11. Juni 2004)

Schlingsi und mit dem namen is keine so gute idee. schon mal dran gedacht das die dann alle custom made sind!? ich denke das wird zu aufwändig und teurer.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> (sollte ein Zitat sein, bitte entschuldigt...)
> 
> Okay, dann müssen wir den Namen wohl weglassenheul, aber wenn jetzt jeder auch noch einen eigenen Spruch draufhaben will.... werden wir hier niemals fertig. Wir müssen uns zuerst auf eine der beiden Varianten (die bis jetzt für gut befunden wurden): 1.Nur Brust(gr0ß)  2. Links Brust (klein) + grOß Rücken einigen. Den Namen kann man vielleicht nachträglich (wenn man das SHirt hat) selber draufnähen (lassen)
> 
> sAMS


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2004)

das girlie shirt is ja geil......lol......


----------



## -=7riAloR=- (11. Juni 2004)

@ schlingsi:


PUSSY TRIALS , wie geil ist das bitte?!
ich weiss ja nicht, in welche gewässer du so stichst, aber die scheinen dann ja rauh und schwer zu bändigen zu sein, wenn du da "trialen" musst,hehe....  

und als girlie-spruch bitte *nicht *so etwas wie "i like wide rims" oder "jump my obstacles" vorschlagen, dass wäre mehr als nur zweideutig!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Juni 2004)

ich bin für groß auf rücken und klein auf der Brust links. 

P.S Könnten sich die Herren mal zusammennehmen? Kein Wunder das die Frauenquote hier so gering ist!


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

Mooooment...es gibt auch schließlich eine sehr sehr beliebte unterwäschenfirma namens "pussy deluxe". von daher...alles halb so wild!


----------



## Booomer (11. Juni 2004)

mensch männer, kaum is von frauen die rede vergessen alle worum es hier eigentlich geht.
also bitte jungs, zu den wahlurnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (11. Juni 2004)

KJLDSJKEIDFID
   
Macht jetzt einfach nen neuen Thread mit den bis jetzt 5 beliebtesten Logos und stellt nen Poll zum abstimmen rein, dann können wir genau sehen  wieviel Prozent welches design mögen. Das Board hat ja die funktion.

also neuer Thread,darein die 5 besten designs und ein Poll zum auswählen.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (11. Juni 2004)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> KJLDSJKEIDFID
> 
> Macht jetzt einfach nen neuen Thread mit den bis jetzt 5 beliebtesten Logos und stellt nen Poll zum abstimmen rein, dann können wir genau sehen  wieviel Prozent welches design mögen. Das Board hat ja die funktion.
> 
> also neuer Thread,darein die 5 besten designs und ein Poll zum auswählen.!!!!!!!!!




ach jetzt muss plötzlich wieder für das design abgestimmt werden???!!! na dann gute nacht....


----------



## Adonai (11. Juni 2004)

hinten groß und vorne links oben klein dann fällt es am besten auf


----------



## freshman07 (11. Juni 2004)

Außer -=7riAloR=- und Schlingsi waren (glaube ich) alle für klein Brust und gr0ß Rückön.  (ich ebenfalls, aber hab ja schon gewählt) Bleiben wir also dabei?


sAMS


----------



## sept (11. Juni 2004)

bin auch für groß brust und klein rücken  ... auch wenn es nun nicht merh so eindeutig ist


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2004)

-=7riAloR=- schrieb:
			
		

> @ schlingsi:
> 
> 
> PUSSY TRIALS , wie geil ist das bitte?!
> ...



warte ich hab noch einen:
I like looong wheelbases......


----------



## Booomer (11. Juni 2004)

OK, dann sprech ich jetzt mal n' machtwort.
es wird diese variante




daran wird nicht mehr geruckelt oder gebastelt, keine anderen
sprüche, keine namen auf'm ärmel. ist im siebdruck in dieser
stückzahl unmöglich (muß für jeden namen/spruch n neues sieb
belichtet werden). also wer eins oder mehrere will schreibt mir ne mail!
Größe und Farbe ist frei wählbar. es gibt die T's in den größen 
von s-xl und in den farben schwarz, royalblau, deepnavy blau, rot,
grün, gelb und grau. der druck wird auf jedenfall weiß! bedenkt das also, wenn ihr n'gelbes shirt bestellt  
wir brauchen mindestens 20 shirts sonst fängt der drucker garnicht an.
das nächste packet sind dann 50 shirts, mal sehn wieviele es werden!
wenn ich weiß wieviele es werden sag ich euch wieviel ihr zahlen müßt,
bei dem kleinen packet liegt der preis bei 10 pro shirt, beim groß bei 9,50.
dazu kommt noch der versand von 2,20 fürn maxibrief, da krieg ich zwei shirts rein. wenn's mehr werden müßt ihr 4,10 fürn päckchen rechnen.
so, daß wars erstmal im groben denk ich, achja meine mail lautet 
[email protected]

bis dahin...
gruß boomer


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Juni 2004)

also das t-shirt kostet 10â¬, bzw. 9,50â¬ insgesamt, also mit drucken und schon mit dem t-shirt, also nicht 10â¬ nur fÃ¼rs drucken??


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (11. Juni 2004)

SUPER!

Schon bestellt.


----------



## Booomer (11. Juni 2004)

Ach ja, die bestellungen werden bis montag abend angenommen, danach nix mehr. ich denke das muß reichen, oder?
danach schick ich auch ne rundmail mit meinen kontodaten!
gruß basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=7riAloR=- (12. Juni 2004)

warum so eilig? lass die leute doch erstmal 'ne woche überlegen oder lass ihnen einfach mal zeit, nicht jeder schaut täglich ins forum. dann hast du auch 'ne grössere bestellmenge.

ich persönlich finde den spruch "our sport forever" ziemlich daneben und wenig smart (konnte eben beim durchklicken durch den thread auch keinen anderen befürworter finden), und werde deshalb *kein* shirt in dieser form bestellen. 

i'm out!


----------



## freshman07 (12. Juni 2004)

Stimmt, was machen wir mit dem Spruch???  
Lassen wir den jetzt wirklich so...? Weil so toll find ich den auch nicht. ("warum so eilig? "@-=7riAloR=-bis montag kann man den rein theoretisch noch ändern, falls wir uns überhaupt einigen sollten...)

sAMS


----------



## Adonai (12. Juni 2004)

jio also das mit dem spruch... wer würde denn noch gerne eins nehmen wenn ein anderer spruch drauf is? 

sonst muss ich ja den spruch nehmen ^^


----------



## joines (12. Juni 2004)

hat mich jetzt auch ein wenig gewundert, dass der spruch "our sport forever" feststeht, da sich die meisten ja dagegen ausgesprochen haben! 
lieber ein wenig mehr zeit lassen, und nen spruch finden, der dem großteil gefällt oder zumindest akzeptiert wird


----------



## freshman07 (12. Juni 2004)

Hier nochmal die Spruchvorschläge von der letzten Wahl + einige neue:

1=  our sport forever?
2=  geile kante hart getippt.
3=  in trial we trust.
4=  wir geben uns die kante.
5=  menace to society
6=  eat my brakes
7=  i flex my rims
8=  Das Leben ist eine Stufe
9=  tri it (mtb-news.de)
10= Not Speed... Grip!
11= wir bleiben sauber!
12= worx without forx!
13= ein anderer spruch, der euch noch einfällt...!

stay rude             sAMS


----------



## kingpin18 (12. Juni 2004)

Servus,

ich bin für den 2 spruch. Könntet ihr ewentuell noch ein bild für 20" fahren machen. Nur wenn ihr möchtet.

Mfg Mario


----------



## mtb-trialer (12. Juni 2004)

ich hätte das shirt am liebsten mit nr.8.
am besten wärs doch wenn wir nen abstimm thread aufmachen wo dann die leute voten für welchen sie auf dem shirt stimmen würden! und bitte nur die die auch eins haben wollen!


----------



## Adonai (12. Juni 2004)

jo los mach ma einer nen thread zum abstimmen hier das müssen wir jetzt mal machen sonst gibts montag keine shirts


----------



## joines (12. Juni 2004)

# Defining Bike Skills
# Under Pressure
# Low Rider
# Take it to the Limit!
# Learn to Fly

bischen was von songtiteln abgeschaut, kann noch verbessert werden! 

meine favoriten sind davon das dritte und fünfte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (12. Juni 2004)

So, ihr Säcke - um die Wahl mal was internationalisieren:
<---------------------------------------------------------------------->

13: "I believe" (Akte-X lässt gruessen)
14: "endurance trial runs" (bedeutet sinngemaess: "Dauerfestigkeitslauf")
15: "trial of strength" ("Kraftprobe")
16: "trial and error"
17: "drugs are good" 
18: "exterresTRIAL" (farblich untermalen?)
19: "aTRIAL flutter" ("herzflattern" - kurz vorm Herzinfarkt)
20: "search for the holy trial @ mtb-news.de!"
21: "[email protected] Freaks"

<---------------------------------------------------------------------->

Meine Favoriten: 8,13,17,18 - wie wäre es mit mehreren T-Shirt-Versionen? Schade finde ich (eigentlich), dass aus der Symbol-Aktion irgendwie eine T-Shirt-Druckaktion geworden ist. (?!?)
So ein Symbol zum auf den ganzen Rückentätowieren fände ich wesentlich stylisher. Die Ritzelversionen von boomer sind ziemlich ordentlich. Oder ist jetzt das ich-hau-meinen-Kopf-aufs-Oberrohrohr-Männekes das Symbol der Wahl zum Rückentattoo?

<---------------------------------------------------------------------->
ro (Bro von sAMS)


----------



## aramis (12. Juni 2004)

Wie wärs mit: "Keine Macht den Drogen!!!" oder "No risk but fun!!!" 

trials force?
fat tire society?
out of kilter?
concrete jungle? (Steinwüste )

Ich für meinen Teil finde "Our sport forever" zwar auch bek(n)ackt (nichts für ungut ), aber ich würde es begrüßen, wenn sich die Herrschafften trotzdem darauf einigen würden, einfach um die Sache ÜBERHAUPT zu einem Ergebnis zu führen.


----------



## Booomer (12. Juni 2004)

mir isses im grunde vollkommen egal wat da fürn spruch druf kommt. ich wollt nur mal n bißchen schwung in die sache bringen, sonst zieht sich ins unendliche. ich kann ja noch bis ende der woche warten mit dem bestellen, aber bis dahin sollten sich die damen auf nen spruch geeinigt haben!  

gruß boomer


----------



## freshman07 (12. Juni 2004)

Da nu vote thread is opened!  <please vote> 

sAMS 'n' ro


----------



## [YoSHi] (12. Juni 2004)

"concrete jungle" is geil (bob marley lässt grüßen )
"trial and error" auch weckt aber assoziationen mit pulcro 
"gravity sucks" würde ich noch vorschlagen


----------



## joines (13. Juni 2004)

bei "trial and error" hat man "trial" doppelt aufm shirt... liest sich nicht besonders finde ich 
"Gravity Sucks" ist dagegen meiner meinung nach sehr geil    

aber der voting-thread ist ja schon offen, da hat es wohl jemand eilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juni 2004)

wow kaum hat man mal Streß mit der Feundin verpasst man was feines...

Ein Kompliment mit drei Bergsteigern oben drauf an die Macher!!! sehr kreativ...

ich stimme für Brustlogo - das andere wirkt eher nach Kegelklub - wofür meine geschundene Seele eintritt trage ich gerne voller Stolz auf der Brust

die Sprüche wirken großteils etwas hausbacken(Bestenlisteanführer: our sport forever - nix gegen Dich Schlingsi Du bist ja ein verehrenswürdiger (Mit-) Gestalter)

gut finde ich nur: menace to society weil es 1. provokant 2. ein Filmtitel 3. leichtfüßig wie eine Ballerina über die Lippen kommt(wobei das bei Ballerinas sicher auch anders geht);

fat tire society ist auch ein gutes Conception von aramis...


summa summarum stimme ich für:

Brustdruck
menace to society


----------



## ph1L (13. Juni 2004)

fat tire society ist fat


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Juni 2004)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> ich stimme für Brustlogo - das andere wirkt eher nach Kegelklub - wofür meine geschundene Seele eintritt trage ich gerne voller Stolz auf der Brust



endlich sachts ma einer...


----------



## Booomer (13. Juni 2004)

Nix für ungut, aber ich klink mich erstmal für ne woche oder so aus.
irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, daß wird mit der zeit alles im sand verlaufen:
wenn niemand kompromisse eingehen will, wird das hier nix. 50 leute können sich bei 10 sprüchen einfach nicht auf einen einigen, das geht nicht. und die die ihren spruch dann nicht kriegen sind eingeschnappt und kaufen kein shirt. also kommen wir nicht auf 20 (geschweige den auf 50) und können nicht ordern. also an alle die mir bis jetzt schon geschrieben haben, erstmal sorry. es waren aber eh keine 20 zusammen. die ersten sind auch schon wieder abgesprungen. ich denke wir probieren das in ein oder zwei wochen noch mal, vielleicht klappts dann ja.
also nicht sauer sein, aber das wird mir zu stressig.

gruß boomer


----------



## [YoSHi] (13. Juni 2004)

jo, dann lasst uns in der zwischenzeit doch noch mal versuchen kreativ zu sein, vielleicht finden wir bis dahin ja etwas, das wirklich den meisten sehr gut gefällt! wir sind ja nicht dumm, oder? ;>


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

nochmalich...
Ist es möglich eine Umfrage zu ändern oder muss ich dafür ne komplett neue Umfrage starten??? Ich such noch eben nach einer "ändern" funktion, und hoffe sie zu finden, wenn nicht müssen wir mit der Umfrage neu anfangen...  


sAMS


----------



## Schlingsi (13. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> nochmalich...
> Ist es möglich eine Umfrage zu ändern oder muss ich dafür ne komplett neue Umfrage starten??? Ich such noch eben nach einer "ändern" funktion, und hoffe sie zu finden, wenn nicht müssen wir mit der Umfrage neu anfangen...
> 
> 
> sAMS



lass ma gut sein mit der umfrage, da brauchste keine neue starten. die vom trialsmax erfüllt jetzt erstmal seinen zweck. vielleicht wird die ja hier dann überflüssig...


----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Okay. Hab schon gewählt! Bis jetzt ging ja alles relativ flott, aber im Augenblick ist echt der Wurm drin.... Aber es wär doch gelacht, wenn wir den nicht rausbekommen würden!


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. Juni 2004)

ja eben! wofür sich das grunddemokratische System einigt werde ich kaufen und aus...


----------



## elhefe (13. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ihr Säcke - um die Wahl mal was internationalisieren:
> <---------------------------------------------------------------------->
> 
> ...
> ...





			
				nofx schrieb:
			
		

> they make you
> do things that you better not should
> and when you
> do´em people think that you´re cool



kann klappen, muss aber nicht...
kann auf Trial passen, muss aber nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freshman07 (13. Juni 2004)

Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das einer erkennt...! Wer ist eigentlich der Typ, der so witzik lächelt (also dein Bild, wie bei mir dieser zerschrottete Smiley?!) 


sAMS

PS: @elchefe: Sagmal, heißt du bei Ebay "elchefe2" ?


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (13. Juni 2004)

Hier noch ein Senf zum Spruch:

Bei mir ist es so, dass ich aus dem "Geile Kante cool zu tippen" Alter draußen bin. Mein Sohn ist in dem Alter noch nicht drinn und den kann ich mit so einem T-Shirt auch schlecht in die Schule schicken.

Es gibt ja einen ganzen Haufen Trial-Kids (alte Säcke eher weniger). "Das Leben ist eine Stufe" halte ich für sehr neutral. Drugs sind cool, trifft m.E. allenfalls ... upps, fast hätte ich jetzt was von mir gegeben.

Also ich finde es wäre schon erstrebenswert dem größmöglichen Anteil der Trialer gerecht zu werden. Allen wird wohl kaum möglich sein, das ist klar.

Aber "Geile Kannte...", "Drugs sind cool", da Zweifle ich, ob das das Niveau dieses Forums ist.


----------



## elhefe (13. Juni 2004)

freshman07 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das einer erkennt...! Wer ist eigentlich der Typ, der so witzik lächelt (also dein Bild, wie bei mir dieser zerschrottete Smiley?!)
> 
> 
> sAMS
> ...




Das ist Elhefe, in Comicstyle. Aber nicht el*C*hefe.   

[Ist einer von der Band (nofx). Das Bild stammt ursprünglich von der Live CD "I heard they suck live". Bei denen werd´ ich zum kreischenden Teenie   ]


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Juni 2004)

Ralf Stofer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch ein Senf zum Spruch:
> 
> Bei mir ist es so, dass ich aus dem "Geile Kante cool zu tippen" Alter draußen bin. Mein Sohn ist in dem Alter noch nicht drinn und den kann ich mit so einem T-Shirt auch schlecht in die Schule schicken.
> 
> ...


----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Juni 2004)

hab ich jetzt mal irgendwo gelesen..."Gravity? No Respect!"


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Juni 2004)

matthias schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich jetzt mal irgendwo gelesen..."Gravity? No Respect!"



na vielen dank...dem thomas aasen klaue ich aber nich seinen spruch! ist nämlich seine signatur!


----------



## matthias,wandel (14. Juni 2004)

wieso klauen??? soweit ich weiss, ist der rechtlich nicht geschützt  ...


----------



## Schlingsi (14. Juni 2004)

ja, vielleicht sollte ich ihn einfach fragen. der spruch gefällt mir noch am besten von allen alternativen...


----------



## Schlingsi (27. Juni 2004)

tobsen schrieb:
			
		

> des is eins von unserem zeug...



wusst ich doch das mir das irgendwoher bekannt vor kam...  








@boomer...was macht eigentlich die produktion unserer shirts?! tut sich was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sept (2. Juli 2004)

ehmmmm also iss ja schon nen weilchen her mit den shirts und wir hatten ja schon ne einigung gehabt aber warum ist jetzt ruhe deswegen????????


----------



## Schlingsi (3. Juli 2004)

asö...


----------



## Booomer (3. Juli 2004)

Es ist nur so ruhig, weil ich auch noch ne argentur hab. und kunden um die ich mich kümmern muß (welche die meine miete bezahlen). diese woche war alles n bißchen stressig. aufträge die fertig gemacht werden mußten, neue kunden blablabla. also nicht gleich die flinte ins korn schmeißen, es geht schon weiter! ich schick dieses wochenende ne mail mit meinen kontodaten  und allen einzelheiten raus.
bis dahin...
gruß boomer


----------



## [YoSHi] (3. Juli 2004)

weißt du ob die Shirts sehr groß ausfallen? Weiß nicht ob M oder L besser wäre ...


----------



## biker ben (9. Juli 2004)

ich blick jetzt nimmer durch war jetzt nen monat nimmer im forum, ist nun our sport forever der spruch oder?

jetzt bekomm ich aber eh keins mehr oder?

achja eigentlich gings doch auch darum ein allgemeines zeichen zu suchen den das teil mach ich mir nicht als tatoo 

fand das ja mit dem 3L nicht schlecht.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Juli 2004)

Tja wir haben uns schon längst auf ein einheitliches Zeichen ohne Spruch geeinigt, dass du nen Monat lang nicht hier warst, dafür kann ja hier auch keiner was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (10. Juli 2004)

Inspiriert durch Brown Literatur hab ich nochma was gebastelt.
Müsste man ggf. noch ausarbeiten.

Ist ein sog. Ambigramm, also auch um 180 Grad gedreht lesbar.


----------



## [YoSHi] (10. Juli 2004)

sehr geil  Dan Brown Bücher rocken auf jeden Fall!


----------



## biker ben (10. Juli 2004)

ja echt sehr geil. das wär das richtige fürn tatoo kann man sogar lesen wenn man nen handstand macht oder einen kopfüber geschmissen hat *g*


----------



## Booomer (11. Juli 2004)

Jungs, ihr könnt natürlich rumbasteln soviel ihr wollt. Aber ich sammle schon das Geld ein für die T-Shirts. Was bedeutet, man hat sich entschieden!
Ihr könnt naürlich auch noch eins haben. Nur mal an der richtigen Stelle nachlesen und mir ne Mail schreiben. Fertig!

Gruß Boomer


----------



## tommytrialer (15. Juli 2004)

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7557

hier sind auch saugeile bilder dabei


----------

